# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Verifiche variazioni ed accatastamenti

## rafpic

Vi segnalo un ADEMPIMENTO che riguarda l'ufficio tecnico dei comuni e che sembra essere al momento in gran parte ignorato. La sorpresa arriva con un CD-ROM inviato dall'Agenzia del Territorio (AdT). Di seguito vi riporto un sunto... 
Come stabilito dalla Legge 80/2006 l'Agenzia del Territorio sta inviando agli uffici tecnici dei comuni tutti i dati relativi agli accatastamenti ed alle variazioni pervenute a partire da gennaio 2006. I comuni, sono obbligati a fare le dovute verifiche ed a comunicare l'esito di tali verifiche all' Agenzia del Territorio, anche nel caso che l'esito delle verifiche stesso sia di "Coerenza".
Le risposte devono essere fornite tramite un file in formato XML le cui specifiche sono facilmente scaricabili dal sito dell'AdT.

----------


## francesco

Grazie Rafpic, ottima segnalazione....credo che anche questi piccoli contributi da parte nostra, con segnalazioni, esperienze, casi personali, ci possono aiutare a lavorare meglio nella pubblica amministrazione....

----------


## rafpic

Segnalo a tutti coloro che non amano il "fai da te" che dovrebbe essere uscito un software da parte di EDK (www.edkeditore.it) ad hoc per questo adempimento.

----------


## Roberto

Anch'io ho ricevuto il CD ed è un gran casino. Mi devo districare tra una miriade di file ZIP. Ho cercato di leggere la specifica per capire come estrarre il contenuto dei file, ma comunque non è semplice collegare le informazioni tra loro. 
Vorrei sapere se qualcuno che magari ha già affrontato il problema può aiutarmi altrimenti penso che ci rinuncio...

----------


## rafpic

Effettivamente è come dici tu Roberto. Quello che posso suggerirti è di trovare uno schema per organizzare i file sul disco del tuo computer. 
Io comunque ti consiglio di scaricarti la versione demo del software della EDK (www.edkeditore.it). Funziona abbastanza bene e ti semplifica un sacco la vita. 
In ogni caso puoi contattarmi se hai bisogno di un aiuto.

----------


## loredano

A proposito delle verifiche, vorrei proporre il seguente quesito.
Sono il proprietario di due immobili; uno di essi è destinato ad agriturismo (regolarmente autorizzato e censito al catasto urbano cat. D10), l'altro censito al catasto urbano nella categoria F3, ovvero in costruzione. Allo stato attuale infatti il secondo fabbricato consta di un primo piano completo, di un secondo piano da destinare ad abitazione principale dell'agricoltore ma ancora in fase di ultimazione, da completare "completamente" ancora la copertura.
Tutti lavori in corso (regolare concessione edilizia ed inizio lavori) dovrebbero completarsi entro l'anno.
Al primo piano, come da precedente concessione,  è invece presente ul deposito agricolo che potrebbe definirsi completato. 
Il problema sta ne fatto che in attesa del completamento del secondo piano (da destinare ad abitazione dell'agricoltore e famiglia) parte del deposito agricolo è stato destinato ad abitazione provvisoria dell'agricoltore e famiglia.
Come detto tutto il fabbricato è attualmente censito al catasto come in costruzione.
Come mi devo comportare per quanto riguarda i controlli dell'Agenzia del territorio?

----------

